# Back to the Basics



## MrFSS (Aug 3, 2008)

The first steam engine built to run on the UK mainline for almost 50 years has made a successful trial run.

FULL VIDEO STORY


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 3, 2008)

When I read that I thought perhaps the UK had come up with some new steam technology they were going to start using.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 4, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> The first steam engine built to run on the UK mainline for almost 50 years has made a successful trial run.
> FULL VIDEO STORY


Cool video. Thanks, MrFSS! How'd you like to be at throttle of that locomotive?

Wonder if it could make a run on Mallard's steam speed record.

In the video, note that the engineer being interviewed seemingly can't resist noting that Britain "gave railways to the world."

Yeah, okay, Mr. Limey, who conveniently omitted the fact that giving "railways to the world" was accomplished by using forced labor in the empire's colonies.

Also interesting was the recognition that construction of the locomotive had to rely on parts manufactured elsewhere than the UK. That's globalization for you, not to mention the decline of the western industrial base.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 4, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> In the video, note that the engineer being interviewed seemingly can't resist noting that Britain "gave railways to the world."
> Yeah, okay, Mr. Limey, who conveniently omitted the fact that giving "railways to the world" was accomplished by using forced labor in the empire's colonies.


We used to invade countries for our own needs, now you do...... :blink:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 4, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > In the video, note that the engineer being interviewed seemingly can't resist noting that Britain "gave railways to the world."
> ...


The only thing I can say in defense is that I've never voted for anybody named Bush.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Aug 11, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > The first steam engine built to run on the UK mainline for almost 50 years has made a successful trial run.
> ...



"Forced labor"? What was the little thing you did to the Negro's. Show a little bit of class. We don't need you in this form if you are going to behave like this!!! :angry:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 13, 2008)

At least most of us aren't proud of that part of our history.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 14, 2008)

gaspeamtrak said:


> "Forced labor"? What was the little thing you did to the Negro's. Show a little bit of class. We don't need you in this form if you are going to behave like this!!! :angry:


Negro (as it was put) slavery was mainly an agricultural phenomenon. Beyond deplorable, and yes, a rotten part of the American past. But blacks in America were not press ganged into building railroads, as were peoples under the British boot. In fact, and this is equally lame, they were mostly considered not up to the task, and were largely relegated to support roles like cooking and tending the mules.

This belittling continued well into the 20th century, and has not entirely disappeared.

Before angrily asserting that I don't belong in this forum, I suggest a history course. It might cure a bad case of kneejerk reactions.

EDIT: The movie "Bridge on the River Kwai" is quite ironic, in that the soldiers of the empire are being forced by the Japanese to do what the Brits themselves had been forcing everybody else to do for about a century. And they're indignant about it. Laughable.


----------

